# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  فيس بوك .. يتعرض لضربة قوية

## الحصن نيوز

لليوم الثاني على التوالي، تعرض موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "الفيسبوك" لضربة قوية بعد أن انهار أمام كثير من المستخدمين الخميس.




وقالت المتحدثة باسم الموقع في رسالة بالبريد الإلكتروني: "لقد واجهنا اليوم (الخميس) صعوبات فنية تسببت في عدم قدرة العديد من المستخدمين على الولوج إلى صفحاتهم في الموقع.. لقد تم حل المشكلة ويمكن لأي شخص أن يلج إلى صفحته في الموقع.. نقدم اعتذارنا على أي إزعاج."



وكانت المشكلة في موقع فيسبوك للتواصل الاجتماعي، الذي يضم أكثر من 500 مليون مشترك والذي يعد أكبر موقع للتواصل الاجتماعي في العالم، قد بدأت في وقت مبكر من مساء الخميس، واستمرت لعدة ساعات.





وأوضحت المتحدثة باسم الموقع أن المشكلة لا علاقة لها بتلك التي حدثت في اليوم السابق (الأربعاء)، عندما تسبب طرف ثالث يوفر خدمة الإنترنت بإغلاق الموقع، أو تباطؤه الشديد طوال ساعات، غير أنها لم تتوسع في تفاصيل المشاكل الفنية التي وقعت الخميس.




وعلى مدونة لمطوري الفيسبوك، كتب أحدهم يقول إن الموقع يواجه مشكلة "كمون وخمول"، أو "تأخير" في منصة عمله، غير أن بعض الفنيين أشاروا إلى أن التأخير في منصة عمل المطورين ليست هي على الأرجح السبب وراء المشكلة برمتها.



وعلى الفور، وكما هي العادة، فإن الخلل في موقع الفيسبوك دفع الكثيرين إلى شبكة أخرى للتواصل الاجتماعي وهي "تويتر"، وبالطبع للحديث عن فيسبوك.




وكتبت المدونة روزا غوليهان في تويتر تقول: "على أحدهم أن يحل المشكلة في موقع الفيسبوك بأسرع وقت ممكن.. لا أحب أن أكتب في تويتر لأظهر أنني 'أحب' كل القصص عن انهياره."



وكتب العديد في تويتر يسخرون بشأن مستقبل بعض الألعاب في الفيسبوك، مثل حيوانات "الفارمفيل".





على أن أحد المتندرين قال إن السبب ربما يعود إلى دخول مؤسس الموقع مارك زوكربيرغ قائمة أثرياء الولايات المتحدة، وتبرعه لمدرسة بمبلغ 100 مليون دولار.



فقد شهدت ثروة زوكربيرغ زيادة تعتبر الأكبر بين كل أثرياء الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، فرغم وجوده في المرتبة 35، شهدت ثروة زوكربيرغ ارتفاعا بنسبة 245 في المائة.

للتفاصيل اضغط هنا...

----------

